# When they going to start showing up strong?



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

When do the flounder start showing up strong in the bays? Is it water temperature related or is it moon phase? Please explain there tendancies in regard to temperature, tide, and moonphase.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

location, location, location.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Contrary to what some believe I have had great success on full moon nights and a low to medium incoming tide. Yes you will occasionally have one spook because of the extra light of the moon, but it has seldom happened to me. Most times if one is gonna spook he'll make a break for it as soon as your lights hit him. Oh yeah and at first I thought my moon theory might be just a theory. But after some record keeping I have proven it true more than once. Given decent conditions to fish in. Hope this helps!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (5/20/2008)*Contrary to what some believe I have had great success on full moon nights and a low to medium incoming tide. Yes you will occasionally have one spook because of the extra light of the moon, but it has seldom happened to me. Most times if one is gonna spook he'll make a break for it as soon as your lights hit him. Oh yeah and at first I thought my moon theory might be just a theory. But after some record keeping I have proven it true more than once. Given decent conditions to fish in. Hope this helps!!! :letsdrink


Had some of my best nights on a full moon.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

I saw a lot of beds this weekend in the bay but it was early when I started right after dark they had all ready left out and could not find them in the murky water they are in the bays right now i have always did very well in may and june in the bays


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I've had good luck on full moons. But then again, the week after the full moon you can usually slay them.As far as the tides go...I like a incoming tide. Although, I havekilled them on an out going tide also. I'm not sure if water temperature plays a real big part or not other than their spawning? It's about the only fish you can kill year around. From what I've been seeing they are in the bays now, making their way to the rivers. Another month or so they'll be closer tothe river mouths.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

the moon affects the tides larger moon larger tide but temp affects everything go sit on a GRASS FLAT with a water temp of 50 catch nothing. move to a mud flat with a temp of 65 slayem. wait on the temp to get up a little more around here fishing will out of control


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

What about the new moon is this lousy time for gigging??? Tides are the strongest on a new moon too


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Where the mouths of the bayous and bays meet are-- and always have been an exceptional place to target in the spring- early summer. (spring turn-over) If you "theorize" too much about moon-phase and tide and clearity and temperature fronts etc...- someone else will have your catch iced- down. Just pick a descent night andgo fishing! Then you can educate all of us! I remember as a kid, popping my Grandad's cooler open the day after (during this time of the year). My Grandfather (Jake Parker) new when and where to find them! He didn't wait to hear about it, just aggravated everyone one else, when they realized- they were too late!

Good fishin!


----------



## stealthy (Nov 1, 2007)

Gosh darn- I logged on here to get a few reports from the local "flounder whackers". Instead of fish reports, it seems like Nostradamous is being summoned... 

Alright- I'll do my part and see what I can find out! If this wind will stay calm I'll make a trip to the bay. My cousin's been wanting to go! Yes- I'll see what I can post for youFlounder seekers out there! They got 2 eyes and live in the sand....:banghead All these posts without photo's makes a man grow tired! Come on out of the closet you sandbaggers! I'm hearing too many good reports!

Alright- you guys might have the last laugh- I'll try to post a photo tomorrow! I just can't wait to read all the new theories that lead to my success-- or lack there-of". By the way- I think success has more to do with night vision and ability than moon phase and tide and so forth. 

Well anyway, these posts are always fun to read!

Good fishin'!


----------

